# IH 460 utility power steering problem



## tbart54 (Oct 15, 2017)

I recently bought a 1962 IH 460 tractor. The power steering does not work. I have read many post on this issue. Mine seems a little different. I have good power steering pump pressure. 1700# static and 1100# with good volume. Half a five gallon pail in about a minute. The problem I think is it is also pumping about as much air as fluid. I changed the filter and fluid. Also the strange thing is the loader and rear hydraulics work fine. Is it possible a o'ring or gasket is bad between the hydraulic pump and power steering pump?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy tbart54, welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing you need to get is a shop/service manual for your tractor. Since the tractor is new to you, you probably need an operator's manual as well. You can find these from various sources on the internet. Many guys use the I&T shop manual. You can find these on ebay ($25).

Your PS pressure seems a bit high, but your shop manual should define what the pressure should be. I suspect that your problem is with the PS control valve. Watch the attached YouTube video.

*460 international utility power steering control valve - YouTube*



  




▶ 22:30


----------



## tbart54 (Oct 15, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy tbart54, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> First thing you need to get is a shop/service manual for your tractor. Since the tractor is new to you, you probably need an operator's manual as well. You can find these from various sources on the internet. Many guys use the I&T shop manual. You can find these on ebay ($25).
> 
> ...


I have a shop manual and I rebuilt the control valve. But I did not take the power steering cylinder apart as I did not want to take a chance on breaking the rings. I get fluid and air at this cylinder just like the control valve. It seems like the control valve is working as the fluid under pressure and air changes from one supply line to the other.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

It could be that your pump is sucking air into the system. There is a tube between the filter and pump that has a seal that gets hardened with age and allows the pump to suck air into the system.


----------



## tbart54 (Oct 15, 2017)

I'll try over filling it. Any idea why it would not also affect the hydraulic pump?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I think overfilling will solve your problem. Different pumps.


----------



## tbart54 (Oct 15, 2017)

The problem is the power steering cylinder. The end of the shaft is broken. Can't find parts I need. Has anyone converted to manual steering with a used manual steering box for a 460. How does it steer. Mine is all most impossible now. (with bad power steering gear box)


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

tbart,

There are two used power steering cylinders for a 460 listed on ebay (one left and one right)? 

Also, tractorhouse.com lists 64 each IH 460's in salvage in their 'dismantled machine' section. Surely one of these tractors has what you need?


----------



## tbart54 (Oct 15, 2017)

Bought a complete steering gear assemble on EBAY. the power steering cylinder is part of this assembly. (on the right side) working now. Thanks


----------

